# "Camping Azahar" in Benicassim



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone out there spent any time in "Camping Azahar" at Benicassim?

Thinking of spending some time there this winter, 13 Euros night with ACSI card, stay 7 nights, pay for 5, with 6amp electric.

Any comments?

Thanks

Rosemary


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've stayed there twice. There is quite a lot of grass and the internal roads are rough as are the electrical installations. The trees will be felled so you will get what winter sunshine is on offer. 

It is not nearly as good as the more manicured Bonterra Park which is a couple of hundred yards away. Both Azahar and Bonterra are in the ACSI book. There are quite a few British on both sites and there is a guy on the Azahar site that will sort you out with satellite TV if that is a requirement. Shopping is great with a large Mercadona and a Lidl a short walk away. The beach is close as well and its great for cycling.

My vedict is that the site is OK but Benicassim itself is very nice. I shall stay at Azahar if Bonterra is full in the Spring.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You will get cold nights in Dec/Jan. We head for benidorm as it does stay a bit warmer.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*azahar*

Hi Rosemary & Brian, We met you 2 or 3 years ago at Geradot Lac d'Orient and somewhere else, grey matter won't recall,. We go to Azahar for 4 months from 2nd week in December till mid April. Site ground not wonderful nor Restaurant but the folk and atmosphere is great & toilet, shower facilities grand if you need them. Always plenty of hot water for washing etc. For a long stay 10 euros a day with 4 amp electricity.
Love to see you there. Rosie & Michael (ROSMIC)


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I think that Bonterra Park is a much better bet, we should be there right now, had book in for 5 months over the Christmas. Unfortunately an accident to our van put pay to our travels as it has to be shipped back too Germany for major repairs. Its true that the evenings can get quite cold, but last year people were coming back up from Portugal because the weather was so bad.

Wobby


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

Just come back from Bontera park stayed at Azaha last year, l prefer Azaha bit more laid back and the little man that use to run it has now gone. If you want the site bar and resterant Bontera would be better.
Better deal at Azaha though.

Huss


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

wobby said:


> Its true that the evenings can get quite cold, but last year people were coming back up from Portugal because the weather was so bad.


Evenings get cold all over the Iberian peninsular in winter. However. there is less rain and more sun in the Costa del Azahar and Costa Blanca areas.

Mind you the average overnight low in Valencia in January is 6c, so not as cold as Brits are used to!!


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Bonterra park told us they have a very strict policy - no wees on site - from our dogs that is. We moved on to Kiko Park at Oliva


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

dora said:


> Bonterra park told us they have a very strict policy - no wees on site - from our dogs that is. We moved on to Kiko Park at Oliva


There is a good reason behind why they have this strict policy. When a dog wee's in a hot dry climate the wee doesn't get wash into the ground, it then starts to smell and complaint are made. Some years ago this became a big problem, mainly because of irresponsible dog owners, so Bonterra introduce their tough policy. We were dog owner and at some time will be again so I understand the problem How do you stop your dog peeing! Most dog owners who stay there seem to overcome the problem by taking there dogs outside the camp first thing in the morning, and I did see on the odd occasion water being poured over offending area's. Its a tough call but there were a lot of campers there last year who agreed with the policy. I think a dog walk in the now de-funk camp ground at the back of Bonterra park would be a good solution. If you walk the perimeter road between Lidl & Bonterra Park you'll see just what I mean, it's not very pleasant.

Wobby

Wobby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Stayed at Bonterra two years ago and loved it so would definitley go back again.
Not being a dog owner I agree with the dog issue.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

however, Kiko Park didn't smell, nor does Los Jarales, nor Sanguli, or anywhere we've stayed come to that. It would have been nice to have known before hand as we'd had a long drive and it was quite late in the day, but each to their own. We found Kiko Park much friendlier place for us.


----------

